# Moose and the hazelnut tree



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

So I woke up sunday morning, as I always do, and went straight to my boy's room, and sat in front of their cage, scout poked his head out of his hammock, masala from his, but I didn't see moose so I looked around more, and finally saw him in the corner down below, eyes open, laying in an awkward position. I went to pet him and felt him cold and stiff And immediately knew. I called out for my boyfriend and he ran in, I had to leave the room and he took care of moose, put him in our carrier box. He went and saged the room and left the windows open. We had to move scout into the cage with masala and moved them into our bedroom(they were separated because masala usually likes being alone and gets easily irritated.) My boyfriend and I ended up driving up to fall creek here in Oregon, and buried him in a place I used to go a lot as a child, they recently decommissioned a state park here, and we decided that he would best be laid to rest there. We buried a hazelnut tree on top of him and laid out little river rocks around the tree base. It all happened so fast, I really am going to miss him so much.I'll miss how he used to jump into my lap and snuggle me when he was nervous, or run over to me for comfort. I worked with him so much because when we first got moose and scout, they were so terrified of us. Moose always has been so nervous and especially jumpy, but the past year he improved so much and began to trust me... He only got to a year and 2 months old. The one thing that tears me apart is how scout ran around looking for his brother, and was confused because he couldn't smell him after we cleaned the cage and the whole room. Moose always was frail, and got sick easily, but I never expected his death to happen so soon. I remember giving him a kiss the night before and telling them all how much I loved them. At least he was loved and cared for the best I could give him.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Im so sorry for your loss of Moose. He seemed like such a great guy. You did all you could. He knew he was loved.


----------



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

Thank you. He really was such a sweetheart.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

I am so sorry! It sounds like he has a lovely resting place, and had a wonderful life.

I love the artwork you did!


----------



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

Thank you very much. I'll have to make another pixel rat for the other boy I have.


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Such a wonderful place to lay Moose to rest,,,,,,R.I.P. Moose


----------

